# Picked up an old Schwinn, questions on S/N database (pre-'48?)



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2011)

We just got this one today, it is in really good original condition, paint and fenders really nice, all the AS bolts look they've never been touched. I'm really liking it!

I looked up the serial number on the angelfire link posted here on CABE, and I don't see it listed. 
This bike's S/N is B31513, and is located under the crank. Link for that location S/N is for '48-'52, but it starts at D's, and goes up from there.  
I find B's on the later year's link, but that one is supposed to be located on the drop out.

What year do you guess this is? Could it be pre- 1948?

Also, it came with a chrome 4 hole rack (which is broken at the front), does that belong with it? What model would this be?

Thx!
Darcie


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 6, 2011)

Could be pre-48. I really dig the 3 tone paint. I wouldn't worry about the rack. It's not correct for the bike anyway and I believe it's just an aftermarket piece. No big loss there.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 6, 2011)

That looks like a 1946.  You have the tapered kickstand and center drop rimset so it's definately pre-1948.  S-2 rims came out in 1948.

Contrats on finding a Nice bike.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 6, 2011)

I sure could use that bike. its a 46. I have a 46 Excelsior, and everything on that bike is correct for mine.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Cool! I'm shining it up as we speak!

I wonder if the red, white & blue theme was a patriotic nod to the end of the war? What model is this- anyone know?

Darcie


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 6, 2011)

it may not have been a named bike. hold a light at the front of the chainguard and look from the back at an angle and see if it ever had a transfer. Its probabaly a ladies unequipped model.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2011)

No name on chainguard. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Couple more questions- would this/could this have come with a rack, and what would it look like? 
The tires are Gillette Balloon, are these original?

Thanks again,
Darcie

Oh, check out the fun sticker from the shop that sold the bike-


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 6, 2011)

should have schwinn tires on it


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 6, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> The tires are Gillette Balloon, are these original?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Darcie
> ...




Could be the original tires.  Schwinn branded tires came out in the early 1950's, well past the Born On date for this bike.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 6, 2011)

This looks like a '46 to me too. The rack would be a standard 6 hole rack. This should be a skip tooth chainring similar to a bike I'll post. I think it has been updated to a standard pitch. Cool bike.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a 1946 Deluxe....


----------



## Dave K (Dec 6, 2011)

With the DX tank it could have had a 9 hole rack?  I wonder if this bike was originally not equipped with a tank rack or light and the tank was added by the bike shop or something?  Would think if it was an fully equipped bike there would be holes in the front fender for a light?

Really cool bike in any event


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 7, 2011)

Interesting, Nick suspected the tank was added later as well, but I thought the paint and patina matched dead on, so who knows. So, if it has a tank, it should also have the light and rack? What kind of light?



Dave K said:


> With the DX tank it could have had a 9 hole rack?  I wonder if this bike was originally not equipped with a tank rack or light and the tank was added by the bike shop or something?  Would think if it was an fully equipped bike there would be holes in the front fender for a light?
> 
> Really cool bike in any event


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 7, 2011)

*Check this out,...*



Nickinator said:


> Couple more questions- would this/could this have come with a rack, and what would it look like?
> The tires are Gillette Balloon, are these original?
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...


----------



## elginkid (Dec 7, 2011)

That chainring looks to be the deluxe ladies chainring for the prewar hollywoods.  I'd imagine that it could be a "let's use up old parts" 1946 bike.  I also am puzzled by the tank and fender paint.  I don't recall that blue ever being used with that paint pattern.  It's always the lighter blue.  Maybe an dealer installed upgrade part?  Or just one of those early post war one offs.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 7, 2011)

Pauliemon said:


> Nickinator said:
> 
> 
> > That shop is still in business.
> ...


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 7, 2011)

elginkid said:


> That chainring looks to be the deluxe ladies chainring for the prewar hollywoods.  I'd imagine that it could be a "let's use up old parts" 1946 bike.  I also am puzzled by the tank and fender paint.  I don't recall that blue ever being used with that paint pattern.  It's always the lighter blue.  Maybe an dealer installed upgrade part?  Or just one of those early post war one offs.




It's cool that it's an oddball, it fits right in with the rest of the family


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 7, 2011)

*That would be cool,...*

if it was a one-off. Can't wait to hear what that shop says. I think we're all a little odd on here. Personally I like odd, rusty, old,...I think I just described myself.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 7, 2011)

*1946 Catalog*

Here's a 1946 Catalog page scan.  Looks exactly like the BA 37-6 on the bottom.

The shop or original owner may have added a DX tank to this bike but the paint pattern is "Hollywood" in dark blue as listed in the specs for the deluxe model shown on top.


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 7, 2011)

*I noticed in the ad,...*

it says in the specs,"special colors at extra cost". Interesting?


----------



## Dave K (Dec 7, 2011)

This bike also has a DX fork and not the deluxe fork like the bike in the catalog.   

In any event I would leave it as is


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 7, 2011)

*Here's some pics*

1946 Exelsior





1947 Hollywood




I think you might have it DaveK. Similar model to the 46 Exelsior with a DX tank.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 7, 2011)

So does this odd combination of parts make it a "one off"? (BTW- What IS a one off? )
Not exactly an Excelsior, or DX or deluxe?

I am planning to leave it the way it is, I like to have a bunch of original good riders around for when family comes over, this will be a fun one to keep for that.

Learned a lot about older Schwinns with this post!! Thx!

Darcie


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 9, 2011)

*A one-off is,...*

a bike from the factory with not stock paint. I've also learned from this post. I've learned there are a lot of variables. There are experts out there that know a lot but nobody knows everything.


----------

